# EVO.com should be ashamed of their awful shipping times.



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Nope. theclymb is the worst. almost 4 weeks for one item


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

i don't ever recall having issues w/ evo but I haven't used them in a couple of years. From what I remember, they've been pretty good with shipping.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

nj...its because ur on the east fucking coast....Evo is just down the road...always get my stuff in a day...2 max.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

pay extra for overnight shipping.

I've had orders not arrived on time from UPS and FedEx due to weather conditions


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've never relied on a timely shipment when ordering online. If you need it tomorrow spend the extra cash and buy local.

Even Amazon Prime is affected by weather.

I ordered a replacement giro helmet goggle holder clip that took 5 days to leave the miami usps shipping center because of the blizzard in new england. It happens.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You need to stop complianing dude, seriously. I mean you get to pick shipping options after you buy it. Standard shipping is like 7 days. If you wanted it quicker then you should pay for it.

How fast do you think a shipment can come from the other side of the country?? (without paying for expediated shipping) 2 days? 


Are you a attention whore or something? Not sure why you made a post about shipping times when it clearly states it when you bought it.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> nj...its because ur on the east fucking coast....Evo is just down the road...always get my stuff in a day...2 max.


This. UPS Ground from PNW takes forever. That's why I prefer buying from Backcountry/Dogfunk where their 2day or next day shipping is more reasonable.


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

I've never had a problem with Evo, and I'm on the east coast. I ordered my newest board from there during the Black Friday sale, and got it in like 4-5 business days, which is pretty much what standard shipping says it is supposed to take.

Like others said, if you need something right away, buy it from your local shop. Evo was great, they even price matched another site plus an extra 10% off which enabled me to get my board for about 50% off retail. I'd wait a lot longer than 5 business days for that discount.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

you sure do create a lot of threads


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

jtg said:


> you sure do create a lot of threads



"LIKE" 
10 char


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Ive used evo a few times a year for many many years. The two orders I placed in past 6 months took 2 days longer than normal because of some new shipping agreement between either UPS/FEDex and USPS. Its some money saving option from UPS or Fedex (can't recall which) where they drop it at the post office and USPS delivers the final leg of the route. Both times, my local post office held the box for an extra day or two before delivering. I read somewhere you can opt out of this new method, but didn't get much farther than that.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I ordered a bride from Russia over a year ago........still not here. I paid extra to expedite shipping and still nothing. Think I'm going to contact the BBB and report this heinous injustice.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Nope. theclymb is the worst. almost 4 weeks for one item


theclymb gives you estimated shipping times before you even order a product. it has to do with how they score their deals, which is by ordering products direct from the manufacturers. they set a price & quantity with the manufacturer, post the sales to their website, sales run for about a week, then, after the sale if done, The Clymb submits the order to the manufacturer and they ship it out directly to you. which takes time.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

jtg said:


> you sure do create a lot of threads


Haha...I was thinking the same thing.


----------

